# 3 night shots



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

this is my second attempt using a canon 450d,i took around 50 photos in total these are my 3 favourites,thank you for looking,i will improve over time


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

I like the first one, the other seem a bit blurred or out of focus.

What settings were you using?


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

First photo is good but as said above, the other two are out of focus, were you using a tripod? looks like some movement during the shot.


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

With a 20.7 second exposure, you must have used a tripod, so that's right 

On the other hand, intentionally or otherwise you're using manual focus which is why shots 2&3 aren't sharp.

Fair enough if you were going for that look intentionally, but if you weren't, you'll find there's a focus switch either on the lens or somewhere near the lens mount 

HTH

S


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Love No.1, i like the red warm glow in the bottom of the picture!!!


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

you don't fancy putting no 1 on a big canvas would do nice for my front room!!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Nice colours in number one but the camera isn't level. That's definately the best of the three though. Good effort:thumb:


----------



## keano (Aug 11, 2008)

try using the self timer on the camera even if using a tripod on long exposure shots.

Takes away the initial shake you get from pressing the shutter.


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

Apart from your first one your subjects don't seem interesting really. The side of a dark house with a tiny bit of light is just dull, and I don't see the point off half a house with a ladder stuck on the side.


You just need to think more about the photograph, and whether it would make an interesting photo, or interesting to look at, rather than just snapping away. Are you using manual setting completely, or auto mode for these photo's?


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

spitfire said:


> Nice colours in number one but the camera isn't level. That's definately the best of the three though. Good effort:thumb:











Sorted. ish.


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Also, good subject choice; one of my favourites 

Here a couple of mine:









http://www.samberlyn.com/galleries/personal/lbn/images/DSC_4386_Edit.jpg









http://www.samberlyn.com/galleries/personal/lbn/images/DSC_5961_Edit_Edit_Edit_Edit.jpg.jpg

S


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

Pieface876 said:


> Apart from your first one your subjects don't seem interesting really. The side of a dark house with a tiny bit of light is just dull, and I don't see the point off half a house with a ladder stuck on the side.
> 
> You just need to think more about the photograph, and whether it would make an interesting photo, or interesting to look at, rather than just snapping away. Are you using manual setting completely, or auto mode for these photo's?


manual,im not taking photography seriously,its not even my camera lol i just like to take photos:thumb: im trying out different pictures and locations,just a bit of fun. im not fully sure how to work the camera lol thank you for the comment though


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

sberlyn said:


> View attachment 10634
> 
> 
> Sorted. ish.


almost  only my 2nd use of the camera,apart from taking pictures of the focus st i corrected(which was easy to photograph,i will try and improve lol i like your photos mate x100 better than my efforts


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

Any chance of a higher res version of pic 1? Really want to use it as my background


----------



## midlife_crisis (Oct 1, 2009)

griffy08 said:


> manual,im not taking photography seriously,its not even my camera lol i just like to take photos:thumb: im trying out different pictures and locations,just a bit of fun. im not fully sure how to work the camera lol thank you for the comment though


On the canon the lens focus setting in on the lens, just check its flicked over to AF (auto focus). On the top turn the dial to Av (aperture priority) you can then control the depth of field (depending on the lens).

Head out again, if you don't have a tripod use a wall, chair, wheely bin, whatever is close. without a remote trigger use the self-timer function.

With the above setting play with the ISO and f/stop (aperture) to change the speed of the shutter. It doesn't matter what you shoot, give it a go and enjoy it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

midlife_crisis said:


> On the canon the lens focus setting in on the lens, just check its flicked over to AF (auto focus). On the top turn the dial to Av (aperture priority) you can then control the depth of field (depending on the lens).
> 
> Head out again, if you don't have a tripod use a wall, chair, wheely bin, whatever is close. without a remote trigger use the self-timer function.
> 
> With the above setting play with the ISO and f/stop (aperture) to change the speed of the shutter. It doesn't matter what you shoot, give it a go and enjoy it.


cheers mate advice much appreciated ive got alot to learn when it comes to using this camera,so many settings  i actually used a tripod in those photos but.....it was on grass and i think when i let go of the button the tripod gave a little wobble,a bit heavy handed i think if i had pressed a bit lighter the tripod wouldnt cause the blur effect i took some photos lastnight but having problems uploading i will ge them up asap!thank you


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

gib786 said:


> Any chance of a higher res version of pic 1? Really want to use it as my background


possibly if i send over msn?i uploaded to photobucket and it seems to have reduced the resolution?the full picture is quite a high resolution,or pm me your email address


----------

